# orks vs earth 2010



## hawkes (Apr 13, 2009)

after all these space marine and Imperium vs threads i thought i would do one with orks versus earth. 

first of all i was wondering who u lot thought would win if by some random chance ferral orks came here who do u think would win

secound if a full ork waaaaaggh hit who would win 

my opinion is we would just beat the ferral orks but a true waaaaggghh would wipe us clean out


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

We may beat Feral Orks but a Waaagh can destroy us all.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Feral Orks could be easily dealt with. A Waaaagh has smash Chapter Worlds with Fleets. What could we possibly do against that?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

We fire our plot device cannons against them and win.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

First, the orks will be detected some time before they actually land on Earth, we will use our nuclear ICBMS to blow them out of the sky. If that doesn't kill their ships, the EMP pulses from the nukes will knock out their krooza's briefly, hopefully this will shut down their life support systems and they will all suffocate. 

IF they land, not to sound like a proud douche, they are no match for the U.S. military and our missile defense systems. Let alone the devildogs HOOORAAH!!!!!!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

ICBMs would not work as a proper anti space ship defenece. They would be able to dodge them. I also read NASA lost the plans to make actually proper space going missiles such as they use to use and that ICBMS would not work in space against moving but this was all in Bill Bryson's short history of everything so may be wrong.

Orks have taken over planets with actually proper orbital defence networks so think they could get past us.
They have destroyed chapter worlds and beaten every race in the 40k world atleast once so I think they would have no problem with us.

I dont think we would fold right away but if they bring the numbers they normally do on a WAAAAGH we would not stand a chance. I would give us a year or two tops. It depends if the orks just what to smash us and get on with the waaaagh or if they what to have a long pulled out war.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

un... if only ONE ork died landing ON earth, sooner or later they would spawn to our freakin' death... When an ork dies, he let's out spores, they grow, the snots and grots arrive, and to the orks there's not so long to do... and remember, emperor existed by that time, he would forsee the invasion


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

thinking about this, nukes could disable there ships but they have to be in the top layers of our atomphere for nukes to be guided, if there in space were done for. emp blast is a very short wavelength so we would have to pin main area for it to take damaging effect. also there are more powerful armies than america to take down the orks, we would probably use use russian, korea, us and british nuclear power to take down the orks if they landed on earth!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

hmm... so the emperor is amongst us....... I sure hope he ain't bill gates :shok:


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

A few feral orks, no problem. There would be difficulty for the first few battles until we learned that they "spored" on death. Then we would give them a good dose of Benzene, Polystryene and Gasoline (yeah i know i'm english so i should use petroleum. But gasoline rhymes with the other ingredients) and that would soon solve the problem.

A full blown WAAAAGH! might pose a problem IF they got planetside. But like people said ork kroozers aren't known for their mobility, not many ork vehicles are, and so ICBMs could be reto-fitted and sent along to intercept them. Disable a kroozer in space and chances are it'll burn up in the atmosphere  and fire= No Orks!

I think a Ork, or any other alien, invasion would be good for us. Mankind only ever eaches it's full potential when it has something to fight, It's a sad fact that MOST inventions occur due to war (nuclear power, the internet, the WWW, sanitation in hospitals)

So we would take a small bashing but rise up stronger then before!


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> I think a Ork, or any other alien, invasion would be good for us. Mankind only ever eaches it's full potential when it has something to fight, It's a sad fact that MOST inventions occur due to war (nuclear power, the internet, the WWW, sanitation in hospitals)
> 
> So we would take a small bashing but rise up stronger then before!


Sorry for the offtopic, but, someone well known which name i don't remember { XD doh} said, that if World War II lasted for 10 years more, we would have internet by the 50's


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure we'd get our asses boned in most cases, since if its a full-blown WAAAGH! they'll likely outnumber us by a large margin, every single one of them can beat the snot out of at least 4 humans and have a crazy amount of weird contraptions we'd be hard-pressed to get by if not given enough time (like a KFF, etc.). I don't know why people keep talking about Feral Orks, since they don't have the tech to get to Earth in the first place. In the best scenario the Orks would have overwhelmed us in a couple of continents but humanity as whole has united and are holding down the fort in certain areas, and either gaining ground slowly or losing it, and I'm betting that they're probably losing.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> First, the orks will be detected some time before they actually land on Earth, we will use our nuclear ICBMS to blow them out of the sky. If that doesn't kill their ships, the EMP pulses from the nukes will knock out their krooza's briefly, hopefully this will shut down their life support systems and they will all suffocate.
> 
> IF they land, not to sound like a proud douche, they are no match for the U.S. military and our missile defense systems. Let alone the devildogs HOOORAAH!!!!!!



Nonsense, we wouldn't stand a chance by firing ICBMs at them, what sort of range do you think these missiles have? By the time they hit they'll be nearly in our atmosphere, and against huge heavily armoured ships that are designed to exchange fire with battlebarges etc, nukes will barely scratch the paint, and this is assuming they don't have countermeasure launchers.

Now about your missile defense systems, these are designed to stop MISSILES, not giant landers. They contain very little explosive, since the aim would be to impact and detonate enemy nukes, against drop craft, they'd be nearly useless.

Once on the ground, civilian casualties would be in the tens of millions, if somehow all army personel are rallied and ready for combat by the time they land, they might put up a good fight. But it wouldnt last for more than a few hours, maybe some pockets of resistance will hold for a few weeks, but in the end we'd lose.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't forget that Orks land by means other then bulk landers i.e. Rokks and Teleportaz.

With Rokks all the missile defence batteries in the world (literally) would do squat. The thing is a multi thousand ton asteroid, with power fields, lots of power fields. As previously stated missile defence systems are designed to defend against missiles that weigh a few hundred tons. And sure even if you take one out, what about the others?

Against teleportas we would be pretty boned. Remember these arn't the pin point squad teleporters used by the marines, these transport hundreds of orks with machines in to cities, bases, seas, ships, the ground, 1000 foot in the air etc.

As for the assumption that we'd spot em with ages to prepare, nope try again after looking up information on near earth orbit objects and how hard they are to spot.

As for throwing a nuke or two at them. Ok say we have a week to spare, we shoot a nuke after pulling a proper space faring and hardened vehicle out of our collective arse (which we don't have, ICCBMs are design for low earth orbit and don't have to contend with he rigours of deeper space.) We shoot it. The orks now have a week to shoot it out of the sky with weapons specifically designed to do that sort of thing. BTW a week out is about where the moon is.

All that being said a big full on Ork Waaaagh! has millions or even billions of orks in it. Every single one is a battle hardened veteran who is armed to the teeth and looking to kill something. How many men are under arms in the world? Well about 20 millions by some counts. Add to that the gun owning civilians and you've probably got in the region of 100million (out of 6 billion) so against a good sized Waaargh! we are probably out numbered.

Ok so you might have a gun, you might be pretty good with it. Good for you, you get to use up your last round blowing an orks head off before his mate rips yours off with his hand.


----------



## Petos (Feb 3, 2009)

I just think that the present day human race would figure out what the orkz are, only when it's too late. If a huge WAAAAGH! would hit our civilization in 2010, we pretty much wouldn't stand a chance. We wage war against eachother about as much as the orks themselves do anyway.

And before the WAAAAGH! would even reach anywhere near our planet, I bet the big countries (The US, Russia and China for the most part) would start arguing that who's going to be the hero in this defensive campaign...

There would also be the possibility of Humans thinking of the Orkz as a friendly alien race who -could- be reasoned with (that is, if they have no way of contacting them before they hit the ground).

In any case... If the Imperium's got trouble with these green folks, I bet our current population couldn't stand a chance.

(Somehow I think I didn't make a lot of sense with this post... Feel free to prove me wrong)


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Petos said:


> I just think that the present day human race would figure out what the orkz are, only when it's too late. If a huge WAAAAGH! would hit our civilization in 2010, we pretty much wouldn't stand a chance. We wage war against eachother about as much as the orks themselves do anyway.
> 
> And before the WAAAAGH! would even reach anywhere near our planet, I bet the big countries (The US, Russia and China for the most part) would start arguing that who's going to be the hero in this defensive campaign...
> 
> ...


Why would orks invade in the first place? I don't even think they could discover our small planet anyway. Bunch of Fugly bumbling buffoons.......

Some of you pointed out ICBMs wouldn't work, we could just jerry rig a long range rocket or some shit and explode them before they reach their krooza's and the EMP blast will shut down their life support systems like I told youz! Plus when I said missile defense systems, we could use our surface to air missiles to knock out their landers while they are up in the air, it should thin them out. Plus Orks are retarded, they like to use close combat tactics that have been rendered obsolete by todays standards. 

U.S. Military is fairly equivalent to the Imperial guard, the primary difference is we dont have huge ass space ships and not as many tanks. I pictured this scenario in my head, A couple landers drop of some Orks in Washington D.C., We immediately scramble our F-22's and whatever we got and we could possible thin out a couple battalions, we could possibly use A-10 warthogs with fuel air bombs. If the Orks are as smart as I think they are, they will most likely go for the pentagon or the white house. Collateral damage will be great. The fighting will be fierce and we will sustain heavy casualties. Unlike a Leman Russ, our tanks can fire accurately at much greater distances. This will help out for sure. Plus we could use Javelin missiles to hit heavy nobs and armored vehicles with great success. Eventually the Warboss leading the battle will show his fugly face, all we would need is a fix on his location and our Navy Seal snipers can deal with him up to a mile away. Unlike modern military combat dress codes, Orks make it very obvious of who's calling the shots so intelligence would need to figure out which one is the warboss which will be fairly easy. The Ork chain of command will be severed and the force will eventually break up and within an hour or two there will be some pockets of resistance but nothing we can't handle. 

This scenario is if the Orks who found us are free booters and/or renegade/piratical. I don't know what we would do against a Waaaghh, but regardless I will get my AK-47 (yes I own one) and shoot me whatever greenskins I can!


----------



## Petos (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm... What comes to eliminating a warboss, I'm sure that pretty much any elite of any big country would be able to pull it off... I mean, surely GRU Spetsnaz/Navy SEALs/Green Beret/SAS guys would be able to take out the warboss if it's just a small bunch of orkz and not a large scale WAAAGH!...

Also, all the big countries do have quite a lot of manpower, firepower, armor, artillery and air cover... But I'm not sure if that would really be enough against a huge WAAAAGH! with the ratio of 10 orkz for every human soldier (okay, that might be a little overkill, but Orkz do like to run around with their buddies AND they reproduce a lot quicker than us humies do).

But... The biggest problem that we'd have would definately be the fact that our planet's divided by religion, greed, philosophy and prejudice... If the people on earth would join forces, the Orkz would have a hard time on Earth... But most likely that wouldn't happen because the US, Russia and China are... Well... Too greedy and bossy...

As for the fighting itself though... I'm sure that humans could kill quite a lot of 'em, but I can't say what would happen in the end... Would the orkz chop us up or would we win the war?... I'm probably the last person to know that xD


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> Why would orks invade in the first place? I don't even think they could discover our small planet anyway. Bunch of Fugly bumbling buffoons.......


Excuse me, this small planet would just happen to be on the site for Holy Terra  Your point is null and void as we are assuming that they have discovered us, and its not that hard to discover a planet thats creating so much noise like we are with all our radio and tv signals.



Treewizard648 said:


> Some of you pointed out ICBMs wouldn't work, we could just jerry rig a long range rocket or some shit and explode them before they reach their krooza's and the EMP blast will shut down their life support systems like I told youz! Plus when I said missile defense systems, we could use our surface to air missiles to knock out their landers while they are up in the air, it should thin them out. Plus Orks are retarded, they like to use close combat tactics that have been rendered obsolete by todays standards.


How long do you think it would take to rig a long range rocket or some shit to fire at them? Considering planning, build time, and deployment, I'd say about, um, 10 years! About your surface to air missiles, these target by radar, and since the landers appear above the radar, and keep dropping, the senario would be something like this:

-Sir we have multiple inbounds appearing ABOVE the capital, please advise.
-Can we fire SAMs?
-Negative, our nearest SAM site is 10 miles away, ETA about 2 minutes, the incomings will impact in less than 30 seconds.

Nuff said 

And these close combat tactics are obsolete today because humans are squishy, orks don't die to smallarms fire like we do.



Treewizard648 said:


> This scenario is if the Orks who found us are free booters and/or renegade/piratical. I don't know what we would do against a Waaaghh, but regardless I will get my AK-47 (yes I own one) and shoot me whatever greenskins I can!


:laugh: You think an AK-47 would hurt an ork? Orks are like rhinos, you'll need headshots to take one down, and not that I'm insulting your use of a kalashnikov, but I doubt you could repeated target and make headshots on moving targets in real life, trust me, its not as easy as the videogames make it out to be.


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

@ Samir_Duran Just remember being able to predict an event does not mean that one can stop it at all. (It's been a long while since the last time i was here. time in the wilds does that. lol.)


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

British and Commonwealth forces along with the yanks thinning orks out with big explosions could probably fight off a small Waagh though it'd probably devastate and thin out the population of the world (Which all things considered is probably a good thing xD) Cant see much of a chance against a true sized Waagh thoughl


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just keep in mind guys, full fledged Waaagh!'s number in the millions of orks. Not hundres, not thousands, not million; millions of orks with more joining up as it goes from world to world.

All of these orks, crashing down from hulks or roks, or dropping in from mass landers, will be tough to thin out in large enough numbers by any country. Its a matter of sheer volume of targets vs how many you can go after effectively. (For example if you have one hundred missiles and there are one hundred landers, for example, but you need four missiles to destroy a lander, you can only effectively neutralize a quarter of those. Anything less may not cut it and you'll then be seeing even more touch down.)


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Excuse me, this small planet would just happen to be on the site for Holy Terra  Your point is null and void as we are assuming that they have discovered us, and its not that hard to discover a planet thats creating so much noise like we are with all our radio and tv signals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1: It shouldn't take that long to retrofit some Atlas V's to detonate at high Earth orbit, again I must emphasize that if we can't hit them directly, the EMP will!

2: It has been calculated that our signals die out around 2 light years, this isn't even far enough to the nearest star. This whole thread is null and void! The only reason why planets are discovered in 40k is either by accident (which is very rare), or because they put out warp signals due to psykers. So tell me, when was the last time you have seen a psyker taking a stroll down the road and suddenly getting bored and he decides to summon a demon hmmm? Not happening. :taunt: 

3: Ever hear of laser guided missiles? 

4: The AK-47 fires a big ass bullet! It has been known to split concrete and kill large game such as bears AND Rhino's! Trust me, AK-47's will work just fine against greenskins. 

And if we do get invaded by Orks, I'll remember this m8 so don't count on me lending you some bullets in case you run out!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

1. Orks have ships that can take direct hits from Lance batteries and Imperial Melta-torpedoes without flinching. Our modern weaponry is pathetic by comparison. Nothing short of a tactical nuke will even scratch the paint.
2. The whole idea is that this is a "What if" thread! 
3. Yes, again they would do bugger all.
4. An AK47 shoots a bullet the size of your finger. Space Marines boltguns shoot a bolt the size of your HAND that EXPLODES inside the target. Yet Orks can take a boltgun shot and still keep going. 9mm rounds are going to do precisely fuck all to them. You'd empty an assault rifle clip at them and just piss them off. Even worse in the case of Nobz and a Warboss.

Even if we weren't annihilated and overwhelmed in the first few days, they would control enough of the surface of the planet to have completely unrestricted reproductive cycles (just think how much of the planet is NOT under observation by an organised first-world government... all of Africa, India, large parts of Australia, Southern America, Russia...) That's over half the surface of the planet where they could grow their spores and we couldn't stop it.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sethis said:


> 1. Orks have ships that can take direct hits from Lance batteries and Imperial Melta-torpedoes without flinching. Our modern weaponry is pathetic by comparison. Nothing short of a tactical nuke will even scratch the paint.
> 2. The whole idea is that this is a "What if" thread!
> 3. Yes, again they would do bugger all.
> 4. An AK47 shoots a bullet the size of your finger. Space Marines boltguns shoot a bolt the size of your HAND that EXPLODES inside the target. Yet Orks can take a boltgun shot and still keep going. 9mm rounds are going to do precisely fuck all to them. You'd empty an assault rifle clip at them and just piss them off. Even worse in the case of Nobz and a Warboss.
> ...


AGAIN FOR THE FIGGN' MILLIONTH TIME.......EMP!!!!!!! 
Again, AK can kill bears, it will work! 
NAPALM!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> AGAIN FOR THE FIGGN' MILLIONTH TIME.......EMP!!!!!!!


Hey guess what, EMP will not work against ork technology because it doesn't just function like our normal technology does. Ork tech works through their psychic potential, which is at its strongest during a WAAAGH! with so many gathered orks.

Thats the thing that allows red painted vehicles to move faster on belief alone; blue tattoos able to let you survive some of the worst damage, cobble together a few pieces of metal and bullets and actually have it fire like a gun. EMP will work to a degree, but things like the void shields used by ork ships help to protect them from most of the effects just like their own psychic 'power' will.


Also Treewizard, give the all caps and loads of exclamation points a rest here and now. You can emphasize your words without resorting to such things. All you need is the likes of *bold* text and/or underlining.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well if the Orks found us (Extremely unlikely), decided to attack (extremely unlikely) and then decided to send any realistic amount of Orks to Earth (*Extremely Extremely Unlikely*) then I say we're screwed.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> AGAIN FOR THE FIGGN' MILLIONTH TIME.......EMP!!!!!!!
> Again, AK can kill bears, it will work!
> NAPALM!


I don't pretend to know much about bears *or* firearms, but is killing one with any sort of gun at all that much of an accomplishment? Give me a loaded revolver and enough space and I'd feel pretty good about my chances. If it takes an AK to take down a bear I'm pretty amazed humanity lasted as long as it has.

On topic, though, bears are pretty mean. It's true. I could probably find encyclopedic confirmation, given enough time. But ork physiologies work completely differently from bears, humans, and probably everything things encountered on our lovely little Terra. Cut off an ork's head and stitch it back on its posterior and he can function more or less the same, if a little worse for the wear.

I'm not going to say an AK couldn't kill an Ork, just that it'd take way more bullets to do so that it would take to kill a human. We're talking about multiple clips, here, unless you can really, really focuse your fire. This puts humanity at a huge disadvantage.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

DaafiejjXD said:


> hmm... so the emperor is amongst us....... I sure hope he ain't bill gates :shok:


come on dood everyone knows that the emperor is currently 'jervis johnson'


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

darkreever said:


> .........Also Treewizard, give the all caps and loads of exclamation points a rest here and now. You can emphasize your words without resorting to such things. All you need is the likes of *bold* text and/or underlining.



It's very frustrating and pathetic that whenever humans are faced with scenarios such as this, everyone assumes we will lose. But were better than that, were humans. If we lasted this long killing each other, I don't see how a bunch of greenskins are gonna stop us now. 

My point is we can do anything if we put our minds to it.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> It's very frustrating and pathetic that whenever humans are faced with scenarios such as this, everyone assumes we will lose. But were better than that, were humans. If we lasted this long killing each other, I don't see how a bunch of greenskins are gonna stop us now.
> 
> My point is we can do anything if we put our minds to it.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, but up to know, the majority of the Sci-FI placed us as the winning ones, or the ones that when in the face of destruction, won by a last chance. All the american Sci-Fi/Action movies/games showing us the heroes that single-handedly destroy whole invasion fleets or something like that. 

Star Wars for Exception showed humans as the oppresive tyrants and/or greatest heroes in the galaxy. 

Even though, the thing shown in Mass Effect game, that is one of the possible endings, is that Humans in a period of approx 40 years earned a place in the Galaxy that they could take over militarily and become the tyrants.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

And to look at the truth... orks from outer space invading earth... firstly, the accustation would come from russia towards USA for experiments which went wrong (sorry, we have great technology and telescopes, but who can say that that rock with some pointing things isn't just a rock with pointy things, not having a non-human drone send to "taste" it?), then USA will repel it against them or say it's taliban extremists ( I'm not prejudiced, I say how would it look like from the way it looked up to now) and when it will be almost too late, one of them will start to be trigger happy with the nukes against the orks in the orbit, then the organization around the world will say that this is destroying the atmosphere and the other great nation will go trigger happy with the guns or maybe nukes and start a World War...

People are NOT a race that will unite in the face of a danger. People unite only in the cause of war waged upon somebody else, not in defense. For example: when my country was invaded by the Third Reich ( not the germany) during the second World War, our allies not only haven't helped us, some of them sold us out. And also, when there was a chance for independence for us, Winston Churchil sold us out to the Soviet Union... I'm not accusing nations, I'm over it, not a extremist or nazi/racist... but I'm trying to point out, that **** Sapiens aren't a race that would unite in the face of a threat that American Films idyllicaly show us. We would unite, if we would profit from it, not just survive. For example, if we, as we are now, not in the 40k universe, were to wage war against the Tau Empire, we would gladly go to war cuz it would be really profitable ( an almost half millenium jump with technology for the current level on earth and all)... It's just like that, and we must face it, Terrans are and will be auto-destructive in the very nature of things.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

i do see what you mean, but earth would stand an ork menis to take it over without a fight.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess Humanity would survive an attack... how else would the Emperor live through to lead his Armies!


----------



## Sil3nc3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Even IF humanity survived a WAAAGH! which wouldnt happen, i dont care how patriotic you are. The bigger fight you put up, the more likely it is to get the attention of other waaaaghs. exactly what happened when Ghaz attacked armageddon. Other orks would hear about this great scrap happening on this little backwater planet named earth and would come to join the fun. to be decimated or plunged into forever war. and they only reason the imperium survived that one was because of the aid of 3 space marine chapters.

now onto the whole ak47 emp garbage. like someone said boltguns have a hard time bringing down an ork an ak47 might kill an ork with repeated shots to the eye....maybe. our tanks might kill a few, maybe. our airplanes might kill a few....maybe. but they are ORKS. they expect to lose lots of guys. 

i mean we are talkin about a race that is so alien that if a human were to pick up an ork weapon we wouldnt be able to do anything with it because by all rules of physics it SHOULDNT work but only by pure ork will it does. just like someone said before about painting a vehicle red makes it faster. pure ork will.

we would die. horribly. and the embarrasing thing is that we probobly still wouldnt stop fighting eachother. 

fear the WAAAAAGH!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Heres my take. If a Asteroid (or in ork talk "Roks") the size a small city hits anywhere on it will decimate more or less 100+ Miles easy. Another note is its Impossible (as far as the common man knows) to detect and/or destroy said Asteroids. Orks Hurl these things from space and we have no way of stopping it. Now take some more "Roks" filled with enough Orks to fill a battallion landing shortly after. Then keep in mind that when a Ork Dies it fertilizes the area around to sprout more Orks in days, as in endless supply of troops in a drawn out war.

So if you take a handfule of "Roks" thrown at our planet + more "Roks" filled with a horde Orks - any defense measures to stop this + endless supply of troops = destroyed world.

Rather simple really. Theres nothing we can do against a Waaaagh. Period. Look at the Crimson Fist, and they were SMs with a good size Fleet, PDF, and fought on their world. Theres other Space Bearing Chapters that lost worlds to Orks Waaaaghs as well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Look at the Crimson Fist, and they were SMs with a good size Fleet, PDF, and fought on their world.


Unless things have been changed since last I looked, the Crimson Fists managed to beat back that WAAAGH! despite their extreme misfortune. That is if your implying that they were not enough to stop that particular WAAAGH! that is. (And seeing as Rynn's world is still part of the Imperium and the recruiting/homeworld of the Crimson Fists I don't know where you'd be getting that from.)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Unless things have been changed since last I looked, the Crimson Fists managed to beat back that WAAAGH! despite their extreme misfortune. That is if your implying that they were not enough to stop that particular WAAAGH! that is. (And seeing as Rynn's world is still part of the Imperium and the recruiting/homeworld of the Crimson Fists I don't know where you'd be getting that from.)


Correction they held out long enough for Imperial Fleet and reinforcements to come to the rescue. The meagre Survivores did NOT beat back the WAAAGH. I wasnt specific.

Thats from game Scenerios on GW website, it explains the whole ordeal.

Here ya go, read the aftermath at the end of the Campaign. http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...10004&categoryId=1000017&section=&aId=9600030

(You have an edit button, theres nothing wrong with using it. - darkreever)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Correction they held out long enough for Imperial Fleet and reinforcements to come to the rescue. The meagre Survivores did NOT beat back the WAAAGH. I wasnt specific.


And now it is my turn to choose better words to be more specific; you are indeed correct they did not beat them back. Meant it more as they beat them back from taking the world long enough for help to arrive, but simply saying they beat them back hardly conveys the same thing.


Personally, after the disaster that was the Medusa campaign I say fuck that to any campaign they cook up. I'm content with my index astartes/older white dwarf article for the Fists. Not some doctored, remade and possibly altered thing they came up with to make an already badass chapter even more badass when they don't need it.


Though we are getting off topic here, with talk of Crimson Fists beating back or not beating back an ork WAAAGH! on their own. Fact is they alone were unable to do so (and with no fleet or initial backup how can they defeat a foe with a fleet?) Current earth would not be able to beat back a WAAAGH! should it happen to us, if any location that see's action lasts more than a week or two would likely be a miracle.

The orks would reign down, we would kill some and then more would be made from that. By the time anyone learned of that it would be to late and theres nothing that can be done about those new forces. They will take a location, and if anything be able to land in more and more of their own forces from their relatively uncontested, ignoring the fact that they can drop hulks and roks onto the planet without care.


Anyone still going with EMP working? Well then keep this in mind, ork ships, like other vessels of the 40k universe, have 'heavily' shielded main reactors specifically shielded from things like EMP and most ship to ship weapons. They are located in some of the most heavily armoured locations so good luck reaching them with missiles or EMP. If thats not enough then lets also toss in ork will/psychic ability to make anything work when it should not, oh and don't forget point defences on 40k space ships designed to shoot down incoming ordanance and light craft like bombers and missiles.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Personally, after the disaster that was the Medusa campaign I say fuck that to any campaign they cook up. I'm content with my index astartes/older white dwarf article for the Fists. Not some doctored, remade and possibly altered thing they came up with to make an already badass chapter even more badass when they don't need it.


True dat, but it helps them sell more CF bitz.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Let's be brutally honest here. Humanity wouldn't stand a chance.

We would wait too long to mount any sort of pre-emptive attack (between countries arguing if it was a threat at all or if we should try to contact the 'aliens' peacefully) and there would be widespread panic in the streets as well as the groups of looneys that would be standing on top of buildings in tinfoil hats holding signs saying 'Take me to your leader!'. Now, 40k fluff fans understand just how dangerous Orks are... but try to convince the powers that be they need to deploy everything we have up front... 

In 2010 we, as a species, are just not aggressive enough to handle Orks in any shape of form. We would hesitate to deploy nukes and other weapons of mass destruction to the point it would be too late.

Side note- an AK47 might stop a bear... an Ork is not a bear. An ork can get its arm blown off just to pick it up to club you to death and then stick the arm back on to have to sewn in place and work just fine!


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Seems to me that if the Earth can take out a company of space marines. and a company of space marines can take out a Waaagh then by the transitive property Earth can take out a Waaagh.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

GabrialSagan said:


> Seems to me that if the Earth can take out a company of space marines. and a company of space marines can take out a Waaagh then by the transitive property Earth can take out a Waaagh.


A company of space marines is all it takes to bring a world in the Imperium back into compliance.

A marine ship is more capable of not being taken out by us, better than most ork ones. Any space marine vessel of capitol ship class, that which transports a battle company, has a bombardment cannon amongst its arsenal of heavy calibre, anti ship projectile weapons and giant laser batteries. That thing is designed to lay waste to heavily fortified targets on a planet when it is better to just destroy it. (It also can make for a devestating weapons vs other space vessels.)


Maybe, and its a very big maybe, over a very long period of time we might be able to defeat an entire battle company of marines if they remained on foot and not on their ship, able to rain down on us when and where they want. Almost all of the fighting against marines or orks would not be in our favour; we would not be prepared for either side especially with how we as a people are.

More organized planets fall to either group; a form of blind faith would be required for most people to refuse to see this. That groups who know only war, have weapons and technology from the distant future, and are not even human, can be defeated by us as we are is a joke in my opinion.


Gabrial, you can argue that the transitive property doesn't work in what you said by using an if/then/but/so arguement: If current earth can beat a company of space marines, and a company of space marines can beat a WAAAGH!, then current earth could beat a WAAAGH!; but a company of marines do not always beat a WAAAGH! (as the bit before must imply they always do in order to be true), so current earth cannot beat a WAAAGH! (Because B does not always beat C, the logic: if A beats B, and B beats C, then A beats C cannot be used as the second part is untrue therefore making the third part untrue, or at least unable to be proven with what was given.)


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> Seems to me that if the Earth can take out a company of space marines. and a company of space marines can take out a Waaagh then by the transitive property Earth can take out a Waaagh.


Technically they can, by landing right on top of the seat of government and taking out the leaders in one swift assault. However, and I have thought about my previous statement about Earth being able to hold back the green horde, considered it for a while and rejected it... A company of SM (120) against a Whaaagh of millions... no contest.
As for Earths conventional forces today, united under one banner (unlikely). They would be up against millions of 6-9 foot high, muscle-bound raving Lunatics, high on meth-amphetamine and in inexhaustible numbers. Our forces would have initial Successes, but we would be quickly overwhelmed as our positions are overrun and our supplies run out. Certain 'Earth' Armies would collapse very quickly, the rest would soon follow. We would sue for peace, meet the Ork emissaries… and be eaten!!! :mrgreen:



> Gabrial, you can argue that the transitive property doesn't work in what you said by using an if/then/but/so arguement: If current earth can beat a company of space marines, and a company of space marines can beat a WAAAGH!, then current earth could beat a WAAAGH!; but a company of marines do not always beat a WAAAGH! (as the bit before must imply they always do in order to be true), so current earth cannot beat a WAAAGH! (Because B does not always beat C, the logic: if A beats B, and B beats C, then A beats C cannot be used as the second part is untrue therefore making the third part untrue, or at least unable to be proven with what was given.)


*darkreever* Ahhhhh, my brain hurts, my eyes are bleeding....


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> Seems to me that if the Earth can take out a company of space marines. and a company of space marines can take out a Waaagh then by the transitive property Earth can take out a Waaagh.


The transitive property fails us once again >.>

Reading that thread, the reason it was concluded that modern day Earth could take a company full of space marines was the numbers. A hundred space marines vs. 6.5 billion humans with the tendency to plan, make tactical retreats, and who have access to pre-established defenses and weaponry gives us an insurmountable advantage in numbers that even their advanced technology and superior physiologies can't compensate for. An Ork waaaugh, however, is defined completely by their numbers, and millions of armed, rampaging super-beasts can put us soundly in our place.


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

I am pretty sure Obama would just say "Change", waive his hand, and they would all turn into flower-loving hippie orks.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think if we just showed the Orks lots of LOOOOVE they would stop killing us and hug everyone instead...probably to death as well actually.


----------



## Lorgar Davion (Dec 26, 2009)

*Orcs vs Anyone you care to imagine .*

I find the the idea of Orcs vs " anyone " so humorous and totally fantastic that i simply cannot help myself post a few ideas for you guys . 

Also i like reading the posts in this tread , they make me look sane . I can 't believe you guys actually take this reality vs fantasy thing seriously and make arguments . Seriously , fantasy world vs fantasy world might be fun but comparing fantasy to reality make an outside observer question our sanity . 


Give them hummies the pointy end ! whaaaaaaaghhhh 

Ideas : 

- Orcs vs Chuck Norris ( Norris wins by default , Orcs will have to form a Whaaaaagh just to get away from him ) 
- Orcs vs capt Picard ( Picard will kill them with his interminable speeches about peace and toleration ) 
- Orcs vs " the guy who player Aragorn " ( Since he killed fantasy orcs with a pointy stick surely he is able to kill real ones armed with psy driven sci - fi weapons ) 
- Orcs vs Termi Arnold Governor of California ( He will kill them as sure as he killed the Budget ) 
- Orcs vs South Park ( regardless of the outcome i am sure they will kill Kenny ) 
- Orcs vs Afganistan ( Dakka dakka Jihad vs Whaaaagh , since both ideologies make as much sense its hard to tell who will win ) 
- Orcs vs Klingons ( Probably the only conflict in which the orcs speak overall better English ) 
- Orcs vs Alex Jones ( He will probably call Orcs commies and make a movie about it ) 
- Orcs vs Star Wars ( " I sense a disturbance in the force and its is big and green ! " )


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you have a horde of Orks a million strong running across a large, flat area, how many daisy cutters, tactical nukes or just plain old cluster bombs do you reckon it would take to thin them out enough for our (again, pretty advanced) tanks, IFV's and massed infantry to wipe out the survivors?

I bet we've got enough munitions stashed away to flatten a lot of Orks and i'm damn sure we wouldn't mind sacrificing a part of the planet to drop a nuke on a horde of millions of Orks all clustered together nicely.

I'd also bet on us in a protracted war, as I don't reckon it would take long for the boffins to create a targetted virus capable of eradicating Orks, their spores and anything with a hint of their DNA.

Having said all that, if it's a waaagh of billions and billions of Orks... :no:


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Lorgar Davion said:


> I find the the idea of Orcs vs " anyone " so humorous and totally fantastic that i simply cannot help myself post a few ideas for you guys .
> 
> Also i like reading the posts in this tread , they make me look sane . I can 't believe you guys actually take this reality vs fantasy thing seriously and make arguments . Seriously , fantasy world vs fantasy world might be fun but comparing fantasy to reality make an outside observer question our sanity .


*Thanks for your input* :crazy:icknose:
And what is this Fascination with Chuck Norris... he pops up everywhere on this site?


----------



## Lorgar Davion (Dec 26, 2009)

Brother Emund , if i may quote St Paul " Have i become your enemy because i told you the truth ? " 

As for Chuck Norris , if you don't understand that then maybe you lack a sense of humor ? :taunt:


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Lorgar Davion said:


> Brother Emund , if i may quote St Paul " Have i become your enemy because i told you the truth ? "
> 
> As for Chuck Norris , if you don't understand that then maybe you lack a sense of humor ? :taunt:


You are definately NOT my enemy and I have a great sense of humour to boot! :biggrin:
As for the Norris thing... well I guess it's beyond me..


----------



## Lorgar Davion (Dec 26, 2009)

I am glad to hear that Brother Emund . Just so i clear things out , my remark about insanity was meant from the perspective of an outside observer that knows nothing of War 40 k . I am clearly not an outside observer as my name clearly shows ( Lorgar Davion - War 40 k / Battletech Roleplayer ) nor did i want to offend anyone , i just though it was funny . 

There is nothing to understand about Chuck Norris , because it makes absolutely no senses to anyone at all , that is the beauty of Chuck Norris jokes : they make no sense what so ever and leave those who are not in the know about the nature of the joke seriously thinking about Norris ! A joke that triggers a joke .


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

I, for one, understand.

If you don't, go to www.chucknorrisfacts.com and be enlightened.

Orks vs. the universe. If that universe does not include Chuck Norris, I'm undecided (partly because they ARE half the universe, the imperium sent out probes to other galaxies and there were orks there too).


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Sean Bean>chuck Norris


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

In the words of James Earl Jones; 

"I find your lack of faith disturbing." 

It's pathetic to think there is nothing we can do against Orks, all humanity needs is a little faith. And I quote the WH40K rulebook; 

"No army is big enough to conquer the galaxy. But Faith alone can overturn the universe" -Wh40k rulebook 3rd ed. pg 107 


Like some of you have suggested that our weapons will have little effect on Orks, (Which I refuse to believe for our weapons will never have the chance to be tested against the Orks) why couldn't we try reverse psychology on them? What if we didn't fight them and they get bored and go away? Its just like Khorne, he and his followers believe there is no time to be quarreled with the weak.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> In the words of James Earl Jones;
> 
> "I find your lack of faith disturbing."
> 
> ...


Ironically enough that faith is what drives the Orks, as that is what makes them constantly try to drive the galaxy into an endless war so humans having faith....yeah not gonna work very well, I mean Cadians fought Orks and they have a crazy amount of faith in the Emperor yet their asses still got kicked by them. As for the reverse psychology thing how would that save us? Sure the Orks would get dissappointed at the lack of fight but I think they would slaughter us nonetheless. Plus I highly doubt we would just stay passive, at the very least we'll be running for our lives. And if you think that will save us think about the civilians that run away screaming in terror in the Imperium, I have no doubt that they would just laugh and shoot or run them down so they are just as likely to kill us regardless.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Orks versus earth 2010? Orks win.

We'd be utterly smashed to pieces. Ork vessels are designed to regularly take a beating from weapons far, far more powerful than any nukes we currently possess, and their ship weaponry could glass us rather easily.

Orks are stronger, faster and tougher than us, and spawn endlessly once they reach planetfall. They can build weapons out of literally any machinery, and can hijack all of our vehicles pathetically easily. 


The scale of attrition warfare we'd have to perform in order to simply hold them off would make the most brutal of WWII Soviet commanders blush. We are simply not used to such horror on such a scale anymore.

The orks are the perfect soldier race, which never tires and never stops, and can never truly be vanquished from a world once its embedded.

We literally have NO advantage over them.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Effective range of a bolter, fifty odd metres, effective range of a modern assault rifle. . . 
I'm not actually sure, but I suspect it's significantly above that.
Probability of a bolter round incapacitating a human, 2/3. The odds for an assault rifle are probably similar, if not better. 
Probability of modern soldiers hitting their target might just be above about 2/3.
Also our air support would take 40k's airsupport to town, on acount of not being built around shitty religious principles and idiotic, archaic designs (I don't like the mechnicus) And we have the added benefit of aerodynaics
Also, we'd have the pick of the land, with highly manauvreable forces. We'd be kinda similar to tau, come to think of it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Asmodeun said:


> We'd be kinda similar to tau, come to think of it.


Except for the lack of highly advanced technology compared to the enemy alien race, caste system, and entire race being dedicated to singular causes. Some military and social groups bear similarities to the tau (surprise surprise, tau had to be somewhat based off some group(s) after all), but other than loose similarity thats it.


How did you come up with the probability of a bolter round taking a person out Asmodeun? I'm curious because it would be interesting to understand how an armour piercing round designed to punch through armour and then explode once beyond that would only incapacitate an enemy 67% of the time.


There is a problem with your assessment of our air capabilities vs those of forces in 40k; and that would be your underestimating of the armour used by most of these things. Stronger and more powerful than we currently are capable of producing (I believe many imperial flyers are partially constructed with adamantium) and armed with better weaponry.


As for having an advantage from lay of the land; against orks its not much of an advantage. Orks were designed as the greatest fighting force in the galaxy; LordLucan put it perfectly: Orks are stronger, faster and tougher than us, and spawn endlessly once they reach planetfall. They can build weapons out of literally any machinery, and can hijack all of our vehicles pathetically easily.

An ork can fight in just about any enviornment, adapting where needed and 'born' with the knowledge to create weapons and armour and how to fight. The period it takes for an ork to go from spore to fully functioning warrior is much shorter than any human is capable of, and because orks are fungi-based, they do not make use of many organs like we do. (Hell they are able to get nourishment through photosynthesis.)

We might know the lay of a location, but against hordes of enemies that far outnumber your own forces, that doesn't help to much when you are simply not able to take down enough of them to halt the tide that they are.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Asmodeun said:


> Effective range of a bolter, fifty odd metres, effective range of a modern assault rifle. . .


Where'd you get this stat from?



> Probability of a bolter round incapacitating a human, 2/3.


Bolters are explosive shells. If a single shell strikes you, you will be blown apart. The chances of you dying from a bolt shell is more like 99% I'd say.

The odds for an assault rifle are probably similar, if not better. 
Probability of modern soldiers hitting their target might just be above about 2/3.



> Also our air support would take 40k's airsupport to town


Yeah I've heard earth's orbital bombardment capacity is excellent...:laugh:



> on acount of not being built around shitty religious principles and idiotic, archaic designs (I don't like the mechnicus)


Erm, Orks don't have this...:wink:



> And we have the added benefit of aerodynaics


So? The ork planes fulfill their role just fine. Plus, the orks will just look at our planes, and go 'dey is ded fast' and then just copy us.



> Also, we'd have the pick of the land, with highly manauvreable forces.


Nope, the force in orbit has the pick of the land, and can land everywhere at anytime. Oh, and the orks can just crash asteroids into our planet. Then the orks will dismount from their roks and invade our asteroid-ravaged lands.

Our cities aren't built to withstand megatonne detonations. Our cities don't have force fields or armour to withstand this. 



> We'd be kinda similar to tau, come to think of it.


Except we'd have inferior space capability. And less advanced technology.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

You also have to remember the sheer terror that would grip the human race when the orks arrive. Yes maybe the soliders would be able to go toe to toe with them but what about all the cilivians. They would be sheer chaos and panic with people fleeing everywhere. The army would not able to do martial law as they need all there troops to fight the orks. They would not be able to contane the painic.
Its like in the SM vs Earth where someone said we outnumber them as there is like a 3 billion of us yea well how many of them are actually going to stand up to these alien force of superhumans or super aliens.

About the aircraft , if ork fighters can do toe to toe with the the other races aircraft in 40k such as Eldar. I am sure they would have no problem with us. Yes we may be faster but I am sure they will have numbers. Also there planes can go into space (story in armeggedon codex about ork fighters go back up to the roks to refuel). So it would be hard for us to hit there runways and fueling stations while they can hit ours when everythey like.

Remember orks while they appear stupid can make plans and the blood axes general are actually pretty good commanders.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd think this would be less of a debate. The imperium have more numbers, better tech, and are, scarily enough, more unified than us, and they have still had losses to Waaghs. Earth would amost certainly lose unless we made some miraculous scienfitic advances.


----------



## term417 (Jan 6, 2010)

You only need China and the USA
XD


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Off Topic:
We could just hope that the Greater Good would arrive first and help us out!

On Topic:
I do think we would actually win, if we were faced with such an invasion, the planet would team together and destory them. BUT, this could be a bad thing, as any other aliens that might come, we would be so scared we would just blast at them, even if they came in peace.This could also cause the whole world to start another world war, over who actually was the hero.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

What makes you think we have any hope of winning? We are inferior in every way, against an enemy which will never stop warring with us. We cannot fight an eternal war of attrition like the Imperium can against Orks. We would exhaust our resources rapidly.

Also, saying 'oh, we'd all unite'. That's not going to be an easy thing. Who would lead this united world? How would the entire world's armies organise themselves in the face of a deluge of orks infesting the entire world at various points, rocket-powered asteroids crashing into our planet, filled with orks, who's industrial capacity would bury us.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

A united front against an alien race would be harder than it sounds. Humanity is a divided race. We all worship different gods, all have different ideals, and are more or less willing to kill one another over the slightest differences. The big powers might unite, yes, but it'd take forever and there would be so much bureaucratic red tape and so much distrust over one side seizig power after the whole thing was over that it would all be incredibly ineffecient. 

Even then, what do you expect it'd accomplish? The imperium has vastly superior technology and still lose battles to an ork waagh. Though the average human is probably smarter than an ork, our weaponry's still far behind theirs; they can tape junk together, paint it red, and still do more damage than our weapons could. I don't know how many orks make a waagh, but chances are it's more than the world's combined standing army. There are no civilian orks, they all know how to fight well enough to be dangerous.

Our ace in the hole, nuclear weaponry, probably wouldn't work either. The fact that some ork tech is capable of handling one aside (doesn't make sense to me, but fluff's fluff), orks would be invading major landmarks and cities, and there are very few govenments of the world willing to sacrifice that many of their own lives by dropping bombs on one. We're just not that brutal.

Humanity as it is isn't cutthroat enough, scientifically advanced enough, or cohesive enough to survive a waagh.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> First, the orks will be detected some time before they actually land on Earth, we will use our nuclear ICBMS to blow them out of the sky. If that doesn't kill their ships, the EMP pulses from the nukes will knock out their krooza's briefly, hopefully this will shut down their life support systems and they will all suffocate.
> 
> IF they land, not to sound like a proud douche, they are no match for the U.S. military and our missile defense systems. Let alone the devildogs HOOORAAH!!!!!!


Even no more of a match for the Tzahal (IDF). Golani Brigade will wipe the floor with them as they do with every one else they face off with:grin:


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> A united front against an alien race would be harder than it sounds. Humanity is a divided race. We all worship different gods, all have different ideals, and are more or less willing to kill one another over the slightest differences. The big powers might unite, yes, but it'd take forever and there would be so much bureaucratic red tape and so much distrust over one side seizig power after the whole thing was over that it would all be incredibly ineffecient.
> 
> Even then, what do you expect it'd accomplish? The imperium has vastly superior technology and still lose battles to an ork waagh. Though the average human is probably smarter than an ork, our weaponry's still far behind theirs; they can tape junk together, paint it red, and still do more damage than our weapons could. I don't know how many orks make a waagh, but chances are it's more than the world's combined standing army. There are no civilian orks, they all know how to fight well enough to be dangerous.
> 
> ...


Very true, However, for the divide race part...History has proven that if two rival nations or factions have a common enemy, chances are they will set aside their differences for a "common good". Take for example The British mandate of Iraq in the 1920's and early 30's. The Sunni Muslims and Shi'a Muslims were in contrast with each other before the Mandate. However, after the mandate, both Sunni's and Shi'as had a common enemy in the British, thus together forming the Haras al Istiqlal (Guardians of independence). 

No matter our religious or ethnic differences, our world can come together as a cohesive coalition if the threat that opposes us is great enough.

As for the other two points you bring up...well thats just tough luck for us lol


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

You are forgetting what are the biggest super-powers in this world...

The USA which wants to be Your friendly Neihbourhood Glopal Police Officer, the Matushka Russia which is still warmonging and still arrogant about other than her ways ( Look at Chechenia []did I spelled it correctly?] and recently, the Georgia) And we have also China which is the biggest in numbers, have problem with it and also that think their philosophy is better... Which is, the three super-powers of the world all have so much different ways that sooner or later they would force their decision on other guys. 

I'm a polish guy, we had our notorious history of fighting in almost all the conflicts in the world, starting from the first crusades, going by the United States declaration of independence (we fought for that too), being the first country engulfed in world war two and ending in the iraq war now. But our fellow slovians, like Russia, hate to be bossed around by somebody else. heck, they don't like it when one of their own is bossy. Do you think, that Americans would listen to russians commands or the other way? Russians could want to and succed in making an alliance with china, cuz the revolution in China was started becouse of the russian revolution, so they have common history, but they wouldn't want to listen to USA... it's all about politics, and armies are listening to politics (except for the times when soldiers dictate martial law)...

So NO, we wouldn't unite as long as there is something called "country"


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Samir_Duran said:


> You are forgetting what are the biggest super-powers in this world...
> 
> The USA which wants to be Your friendly Neihbourhood Glopal Police Officer, the Matushka Russia which is still warmonging and still arrogant about other than her ways ( Look at Chechenia []did I spelled it correctly?] and recently, the Georgia) And we have also China which is the biggest in numbers, have problem with it and also that think their philosophy is better... Which is, the three super-powers of the world all have so much different ways that sooner or later they would force their decision on other guys.
> 
> ...


It's not a question of whether the big powers would unite, just how long it would take. America and Russia have a history of coming together under one banner back when our philosophies conflicted more than they currently do. It just might take a while. If all nations come under conflict at once negotiations would probably come about relatively quickly, but with how rampant and wide-spread the ork threat would be it would likely be multi-front warfare with few nations having the opportunity to "join" their armies.

At that point it would fall to the warhammer40k nerds, being the only ones who speak ork, to try and purchase some form of true with the orks. Maybe they would spare a small section of humaity if we proferred some of our action movies as sacrifice?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

If the Orks did land, we would all be screwed, for a number of reasons already outlined. Plus the Imperium has vastly more planets than us, each supporting billions of pepole. We have 1 measly planet holding just 6 billion. We could probably hold of the Orks for a couple of weeks, but just think of all the places in the world where the Orks could land unhinderd. We would just be outnumbered 100's to 1. 

Plus throughout history we have only "unified" with people who we were already close with or would benefit us later on. It would take, at the very least months to organize a coheret force of unified humans and by that time we would all be dead. I don't doubt that there would be a few survivors but, if the orks left, they would all die within a few generations.

(On a side note, if we survived, cause the orks exist, who's to say the Chaos Gods don't? For Slaanesh! :grin:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Burn them. Burn them all.
I'm sure many westerners could easily pull a can of deoderant and a lighter or a water pistol, petrol and a lighter or something similar. Fire is a horde's greatest enemy. Especially if you cover them all in napalm first, or use WD40 for the fuel.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The Orks would find our minis and get so confused they just go away and mark Earth as a "Kursed Place" and tell everyone to stay away because "dem humies are wierd, dey had small fings dat look like us, an dey said deyz made us... wait, could it be dat deyz our Brainboyz???!!!" *brain overburdened, said Ork dies*


----------



## Guddijon (Nov 24, 2009)

When some of you talk about the world unifying against the orks think about this we would not face them on a large plain and have a epic battle for the fate of this world all there forces against all of humanity no. They would hits every where Africa, Asia, America, Europe, hell even Antarctica if they really wanted to. They would land and swarm us on all sides from with inn your country and from outside. Look at Russia for instance do you know how much of it is just forests A LOT! Its the same deal with Canada. And in Africa what super power would appose them there the Us? Russia? China? no their all battling for there lives in their country's. And even in the perfect world where this United Super Power Coalition exists their armed forces just aren't enough to hold all fronts against the endless tide that is the ork WAAAGH!! The civilians panicking at the fact that giant war machines along side big green brutes armed to the teeth with guns, axes and power claws coming to kill them. There would be riots and the already thin lines of the United Super Power Coalition would not be able to maintain order. And how would the average G.I joe handle the sight of "Thousands upon thousands of growling vehicles and tanks belch poisonous fumes into the atmosphere, there grilles painted to resemble fierce animals from ork home worlds. Solidly-built walkers clank into position , great mobs of Killa Kans and Deff Dreads supported by cathedral-sized Gargants, metal-skinned effigies whose tread shakes the earth like the footfall of the gods themselves. Great hordes of Ork warriors take up their position, blackening the horizon from end to end with their numbers, their warcries audible for miles around. Batteries of Big Gunz, bizarre energy weapons and force field generators crackle and buzz amidst the green throng. Speed Freeks impatiently rev their engines, and the Boyz at the heart of each army fire their guns into the air. Here the power of the Waagh! is palpable as a wave of raw aggression. With an almighty bellow the orks surge Forwards." And that is straight from the 40K rule book The Orks, page 161. "The Storm Breaks". Humanity would fall it's as simple as that.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Guddijon said:


> When some of you talk about the world unifying against the orks think about this we would not face them on a large plain and have a epic battle for the fate of this world all there forces against all of humanity no. They would hits every where Africa, Asia, America, Europe, hell even Antarctica if they really wanted to. They would land and swarm us on all sides from with inn your country and from outside. Look at Russia for instance do you know how much of it is just forests A LOT! Its the same deal with Canada. And in Africa what super power would appose them there the Us? Russia? China? no their all battling for there lives in their country's. And even in the perfect world where this United Super Power Coalition exists their armed forces just aren't enough to hold all fronts against the endless tide that is the ork WAAAGH!! The civilians panicking at the fact that giant war machines along side big green brutes armed to the teeth with guns, axes and power claws coming to kill them. There would be riots and the already thin lines of the United Super Power Coalition would not be able to maintain order. And how would the average G.I joe handle the sight of "Thousands upon thousands of growling vehicles and tanks belch poisonous fumes into the atmosphere, there grilles painted to resemble fierce animals from ork home worlds. Solidly-built walkers clank into position , great mobs of Killa Kans and Deff Dreads supported by cathedral-sized Gargants, metal-skinned effigies whose tread shakes the earth like the footfall of the gods themselves. Great hordes of Ork warriors take up their position, blackening the horizon from end to end with their numbers, their warcries audible for miles around. Batteries of Big Gunz, bizarre energy weapons and force field generators crackle and buzz amidst the green throng. Speed Freeks impatiently rev their engines, and the Boyz at the heart of each army fire their guns into the air. Here the power of the Waagh! is palpable as a wave of raw aggression. With an almighty bellow the orks surge Forwards." And that is straight from the 40K rule book The Orks, page 161. "The Storm Breaks". Humanity would fall it's as simple as that.


Indeed we would fall I can not see how modern earth could possibly survive a waagh. If ork waaghs plunder multiple imperial worlds who have more powerfull millitary then us then how could we stand a chance?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

open the prisons tell them if they survive the war there free then you have expendable usefull psychotic soldiers


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

As much as I hate coming back to this wretched thread, I refuse to admit that we will lose to the most retarded race in the universe. I don't care if you say I'm in denial or whatever. I never lost a game against the bastards and I'll be damned if they can take my land and hurt my family.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So after everything others have posted to show how orks would win, giving decent details for it, your only rebuttal is "I refuse to admit it.."

Orks are not all idiots, they have leaders easily capable of banding millions or even billions of orks together for single causes. Some ork warlords possess a tactical genious and tenacity that put some human leaders to shame, Thraka is an alright example of this; he waged two wars of epic scale each lasting for years. In the second war for Armageddon alone, he started something that saw fighting going on for well over twenty years, only two of those fought by him and his main forces before he left only to return roughly sixty years later.


It doesn't matter if you've never once lost a game to them, fluff and the tabletop are not the same thing. If I never once in my life lost a game vs Eldar or marines would that make them inferior? No, no it would not. In 40k the orks surround almost all of known space, they are bred for the sole purposes of fighting and bringing destruction, they are born with the inherent knowledge to create items of war and destruction and can do so within months or even weeks. They may not be the 'most' intelligent thing out there, but then a portion of humanity falls short of that as well. 

Some might argue the case (though no one will here) that your outright refusal to believe what others have put before you is a stupidity in itself. Pride is, after all, rarely a positive of intelligence and more a weakness or negative.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

darkreever said:


> So after everything others have posted to show how orks would win, giving decent details for it, your only rebuttal is "I refuse to admit it.."
> 
> Orks are not all idiots, they have leaders easily capable of banding millions or even billions of orks together for single causes. Some ork warlords possess a tactical genious and tenacity that put some human leaders to shame, Thraka is an alright example of this; he waged two wars of epic scale each lasting for years. In the second war for Armageddon alone, he started something that saw fighting going on for well over twenty years, only two of those fought by him and his main forces before he left only to return roughly sixty years later.
> 
> ...


I don't care.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So then for you its not a matter of honestly answering the given question, its really just a matter of possibly displaying your 'pride'.

Why bother with this topic then? Do you feel a need to display the fact that you would never willingly believe anything anyone else said?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> I don't care.


Wow. Almost can't believe you've written that as a response. "I don't care."

-Rep.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

darkreever said:


> So then for you its not a matter of honestly answering the given question, its really just a matter of possibly displaying your 'pride'.
> 
> Why bother with this topic then? Do you feel a need to display the fact that you would never willingly believe anything anyone else said?


Who said anything about pride? I don't care if its the orks or even if its the Chinese or god knows what or who else invading my home, I still wouldn't let either one or anybody get away with it without a fight.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Treewizard648 said:


> Who said anything about pride? I don't care if its the orks or even if its the Chinese or god knows what or who else invading my home, I still wouldn't let either one or anybody get away with it without a fight.


So you're basically saying that you'd win the battle for the entire planet since, gosh darnit, you wouldn't give in without a _fight_?

The hell? You can't even beat Necrons on the tabletop. How do you plan on beating Orks _In Real Life_?


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> So you're basically saying that you'd win the battle for the entire planet since, gosh darnit, you wouldn't give in without a _fight_?
> 
> The hell? You can't even beat Necrons on the tabletop. How do you plan on beating Orks _In Real Life_?


Ha.... Ha.... ha......, you still remember that? 

I am not talking about Orks anymore, I am talking about invasions in general. I still don't care what happens, I would never let anything try to hurt my home or my family without at least intervening. Doesn't anybody else here understand this? Would you let someone come into your house trying to hurt you without doing something about it?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Treewizard648 said:


> I am not talking about Orks anymore, I am talking about invasions in general. I still don't care what happens, I would never let anything try to hurt my home or my family without at least intervening. Doesn't anybody else here understand this? Would you let someone come into your house trying to hurt you without doing something about it?


Okay, so by your own admittance, you've veered off-topic. :nono:

This thread isn't about some random coming into your home - it's about an Ork invasion of modern-day earth.

Unless people wish to continue the discussion at hand, I'll lobby for this thread's closure.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

Massacre pure and simple. 

With what we currently use as small arms ammunition I dont think a 5.56mm or 7.62mm could even peirce an orks hide. Perhaps a 50cal could but its either a HMG or a sniper rifle in application.

As for afvs still wouldnt compare to the mec boyz shit

odds aint good fellas.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Daft idea here, but would the Orks really bother with us? their whole mindset is war, war, war and they go for the biggest fight they can (as evidenced by that one Ork who fought his way INTO they eye of terror). And since we can't put up that much of a fight would they even bother, or notice for that matter, fighting us.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep in mind lawrence that orks go looking for the biggest and best fight, doesn't mean they always find it. Many of the worlds they roll over are obviously not a good enough challenge for them but they went ahead and trashed them anyway.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Treewizard648 said:


> Ha.... Ha.... ha......, you still remember that?
> 
> I am not talking about Orks anymore, I am talking about invasions in general. I still don't care what happens, I would never let anything try to hurt my home or my family without at least intervening. Doesn't anybody else here understand this? Would you let someone come into your house trying to hurt you without doing something about it?


Nobody's saying we would just roll over and die, I'm sure everyone would fight for there loved ones and I'm sure we could take out a couple hundred, we are just pointing out that humanity would lose. There are just too many of them.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> Ha.... Ha.... ha......, you still remember that?
> 
> I am not talking about Orks anymore, I am talking about invasions in general. I still don't care what happens, I would never let anything try to hurt my home or my family without at least intervening. Doesn't anybody else here understand this? Would you let someone come into your house trying to hurt you without doing something about it?


How would you protecting your family change anything on a worldwide scale? Are you trying to say by having everyone try to protect their families/friends that we would win? How does that even work? There's tons of cases in history where people resist occupations but half the time they often fail. In this case there's almost no chance at all, how the hell can resisting families do against a huge green tide of Ork warriors easily capable of slaughtering through entire regiments of soldiers. Even more confusing is what normal civilians could do to titanic machines like Battlewagons w/Deff Rollas, Stompas or even Deff Dreads? Let me guess it would go like this:

_Orks break into Treewizard's house_

"WAAAGH!"
His family cries, "Save us treewizard! You're our only hope!"
"Don't worry guys! I can wound them on 5s! It's still good!"
_Throws a handful of dice dramatically at the incoming Orks, he lands 6 5s, the Orks charging at him subsequently explode midway, with the Orks in the back scratching their heads in confusion._
Soon after the word got out and soon the entire world was in arms with dice, devastating the Ork invasion with bucketfuls and the world was saved....except for New Zealand they kept rolling ones.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Grimskul25 said:


> How would you protecting your family change anything on a worldwide scale? Are you trying to say by having everyone try to protect their families/friends that we would win? How does that even work? There's tons of cases in history where people resist occupations but half the time they often fail. In this case there's almost no chance at all, how the hell can resisting families do against a huge green tide of Ork warriors easily capable of slaughtering through entire regiments of soldiers. Even more confusing is what normal civilians could do to titanic machines like Battlewagons w/Deff Rollas, Stompas or even Deff Dreads? Let me guess it would go like this:
> 
> _Orks break into Treewizard's house_
> 
> ...



Oh we have another comedian! Slow down there Dane Cook my sides are splitting! ho! Ho! HO! 

You know where I come from we have a little thing called "The right to bear arms". My family has a tendency to take advantage of this. 

I would like to close by saying if Orks, eldar, other countries, or even magic hookah smoking caterpillars or whatever invades us, I don't care. I'll pick a couple off if I can but they wont take my property without at least intervening. You all can run and hide if you wan't. You all seem to think were all gonna die anyway so why die on your knees when it is better to die standing? Period.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Treewizard648 said:


> You know where I come from we have a little thing called "The right to bear arms". My family has a tendency to take advantage of this.


Oh good. You can fire your pea shooters at the Orks while they rush you, then cleave you and your family in two with their gigantic cleavers, and take the survivors as slaves... if they're lucky.



> I would like to close by saying if Orks, eldar, other countries, or even magic hookah smoking caterpillars or whatever invades us, I don't care. I'll pick a couple off if I can but they wont take my property without at least intervening. You all can run and hide if you wan't. You all seem to think were all gonna die anyway so why die on your knees when it is better to die standing? Period.


I don't know where you got the idea that we're all talking about just laying down and dying. Something's telling me that the idea that a superior force can just roll into your country and take it over is offending the stubborn American in you.

This is a discussion about if the human race could survive an attack by Orks, not a discussion asking if your average citizen has the spirit to die defending their homes. This has veered wildly off-topic at this point.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Agreed. Let's drop the whole "fighting for our homeland" shtick for the original topic that's less likely to offend all parties involved. I've noticed that this thread hasn't dissolved totally into inane ork-speak, yet. With a little determination and elbow grease we might just be able to rectify that.

Y'know.

Fer Gork 'n Mork.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

well nothing the A team or chuck norris cant handle. or better yet JEAN CLAUDE VAN DAMNE!


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Oh good. You can fire your pea shooters at the Orks while they rush you, then cleave you and your family in two with their gigantic cleavers, and take the survivors as slaves... if they're lucky.



Ok now you have crossed the line, even the thought of something like that is even more offensive to me than this entire thread, for you -rep.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

...

You're unbelievable.

Look everybody. Treewizard is under the impression that I'm threatening his family. See this post's attachment.

So, let's see. You've managed to derail a thread and now abuse the reputation system. I wonder what's next?


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> Ok now you have crossed the line, even the thought of something like that is even more offensive to me than this entire thread, for you -rep.


Agreed...To some degree. This hits home a little too much for me. If you were to replace the word "Ork" in that quote with "Palestinian" and or "Hamas" its much more a reality. I dont mind talking about the slaughter of our world laugh but please refrain from using family. Condemning Katie Drake is wrong though and shouldnt in any way be -rep.

Its just a request of mine. Nothing more.

On the bright side of things i agree with flankman...I would take Chuck Norris over a whole Waaagh! any day :so_happy:. Think about it; the man can do a jumping sidekick into the windshield of a car :laugh:


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Fallen said:


> Agreed. This hits home a little too much for me. If you were to replace the word "Ork" in that quote with "Palestinian" its much more a reality. I dont mind talking about the slaughter of our world laugh but please refrain from using family. Condemning Katie Drake is wrong though and shouldnt in any way be -rep.
> 
> On the bright side of things i agree with flankman...I would take Chuck Norris over a whole Waaagh! any day :so_happy:. Think about it; the man can do a jumping sidekick into the windshield of a car :laugh:........


I also agree with the Fallen, plus Chuck Norris and the A team could handle this anyway. As for you Katie Drake, good I don't want *you* believing in me anyway.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

For a guy who wanted nothing more than to be done with this thread, which you could have easily done by unsubscribing to it in your user cp, you seem awfully adamant to not leave, to derail the thread with stuff that has absolutely no relevance, neg rep someone for an untrue reason, and then actually have the gall to post again rather than stay the fuck away?


Right, _*I'm*_ not gonna close this thread here and now, but I will say this: get back to the topic at hand or be done with it. 

As for you Treewizard648, don't post in here again, walk away like you wanted to and be done with this before you get yourself in more trouble.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Umm, seems that I might have just walked into a word fight with a gun.

Back on topic, I'm the kinda guy who go's "hello Orky, let me introduce you to my little friend, the dylan minigun" 3000 rounds a minute, I don't give a shit how much ammo I use or how many civvies I kill, my father works for a gun factory, so I can get heaps of ammo, and those civvies got in my way, so what if some Orks respawn out of the spores, I'll just shoot them as well, as some wise soul said (Green Day) "We're not Fu*king around"


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i think everyone on earth from the age of 8 up knows how to make a basic flamethrower and Molotov cocktail, so except for the price of the vodka its pretty simple to kill them.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Look:

Orks have better technology, more numbers, breed faster than us, they are stronger than us, faster than us, tougher than us, can drop asteroids on us with impunity, have space superiority, would eventually get air superiority, and can teleport their deadliest soldiers directly into our command centres, and cannot be stopped or bargained with, and will twist our own environment to create an entire orkoid ecosystem, which will supplant our own ecosystem.

If the Impeium struggles with Orks, then we haven't a damn hope.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

LordLucan said:


> Look:
> 
> Orks have better technology, more numbers, breed faster than us, they are stronger than us, faster than us, tougher than us, can drop asteroids on us with impunity, have space superiority, would eventually get air superiority, and can teleport their deadliest soldiers directly into our command centres, and cannot be stopped or bargained with, and will twist our own environment to create an entire orkoid ecosystem, which will supplant our own ecosystem.
> 
> If the Impeium struggles with Orks, then we haven't a damn hope.


As always LordLucan tells the truth.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

The only thing I find really funny with the nay sayers is that they all keep saying the same thing, "I've got tons of ammo and I could keep blasting all day...." or "We can make flamethrowers and molotov cocktails! Let's burn em!" Wait what? Firstly yes fire is effective on Orks but unfortunately those weapons require you to be close to them for it to work. Coming into close range with an Ork is a death sentence for anyone, even the IG know that, minigun or not. Once you throw about 3 cocktails (which could miss even since you're likely panicking by then) the Orks behind the couple of them you hit which might not even die since the fire isn't like an inferno cannon then barrel and bam you're dead! As for the crazy amount of ammo and guns some of you "apparently" have, don't forget that it does diddly squat against Dreads, Kans, Battlewagons or from Fighta Bomma airstrikes, its just not that simple, Orks aren't zombies, which I think some people are getting confused with. Man this thread is fun!


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, I guess we would get smashed, but just as long as I get to kill a few first, please.

Or we could all get on our knees, put our heads to the ground and scream like babies, they might not touch us then, sure they'll kill a few people but then they'd probably get annoyed it's not fighting back and leave.

Or we could wait for the Imperium to save us?


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Yeah, I guess we would get smashed, but just as long as I get to kill a few first, please.


If you were on an inaccessible, elevated location with good cover, a lot of ammo, fantastic aim, possessed the best firearms 2010 America can offer, and were shooting orks that stood out in the open without the inclination to run for cover or shoot back, then yes, you just might be able to take down a few. Keep in mind that even if our technology and numbers were on par with an ork's, their physiology is as such that even our modern weaponry would have little effect on them. Methinks you'd need a lot of focus fire from several heavily armed men and women to effectively take one of those bleeders down.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

if orks existed i think that means the other races would to witch means we would have bigger problems than orks


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Or we could wait for the Imperium to save us?


It could happen lol. Think about it...if an Ork Waagh! is invading us, chances are their are Imperial forces nearby (hopefully lol) or at least in the same vicinity. 

I understand we'd get our asses kicked but what about this situation: Would earth survive if we had limited Imperial support?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> If you were on an inaccessible, elevated location with good cover, a lot of ammo, fantastic aim, possessed the best firearms 2010 America can offer, and were shooting orks that stood out in the open without the inclination to run for cover or shoot back, then yes, you just might be able to take down a few. Keep in mind that even if our technology and numbers were on par with an ork's, their physiology is as such that even our modern weaponry would have little effect on them. Methinks you'd need a lot of focus fire from several heavily armed men and women to effectively take one of those bleeders down.


your probably right, but let's say their skin is on par with our body armour that the US and Australia and the UK use (which it probably isn't) all it would really take to kill one of them would be a couple of well aimed shots with a Desert Eagle (mmm, .50 cal pistol), or we could just let the Orks attack Al-Quadea first, then we get rid of two problems, terrorists, and well, not really Orks, but meh, I thought it'd be a good idea, and it would make one less group of psycotic killers walking around on Earth, and we wouldn't have any more bomb troubles.

just my light hearted opinion I hope I didn't offend anyone


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Snowy said:


> your probably right, but let's say their skin is on par with our body armour that the US and Australia and the UK use (which it probably isn't) all it would really take to kill one of them would be a couple of well aimed shots with a Desert Eagle (mmm, .50 cal pistol)


Don't think skin. Think organs. Cutting off a human's head is 100% lethal. Cutting off an ork's head less so, especially if you stitch it back on. Doesn't matter where, really, just that it's back on. That ought to give you some idea as to just how resilient orks are.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

we do not have the space fleet to deal with a wagggh


----------

